# javascript das text durchsucht, etc



## bernhard (30. Jun 2005)

hallo!

ich würde gerne ein script haben dass:

- eine seite nach einem text nach dem laden durchsucht
- wenn der gesuchte text gefunden wird mit der entertaste automatisch bestätigt wird und dannach die page reloadet
- wenn der gesuchte text nicht gefunden wird die page reloaded

leider hab ich so gut wie 0 ahnung wie ich sowas machen könnte :/

kann mir wer helfen?

lg bernhard


----------



## juergenerwin (30. Jun 2005)

leider kenn ich mich mit java script gar nicht aus. ich weiss aber mittlerweile dass java script völlig anders ist als java. ich würde dir raten noch mal in der übersicht nachzusehen. dort gibt es ein eigenes forum für java script.

mfg
juergen


----------



## bernhard (30. Jun 2005)

thx  :wink:


----------



## bambi (1. Jul 2005)

Eine Frage: willst Du das fuer Deine eigene geschriebene Seite, oder fuer alle Webseiten im Netz?


----------

